# CInderella by Prokofiev



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Your opinion(s)? I think this is beautiful to the ear, the eye and the heart altogether!


----------



## jegreenwood

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Your opinion(s)? I think this is beautiful to the ear, the eye and the heart altogether!


I am seeing it for the first time later this month - in Melbourne. Choreographed by Ratmansky - his second staging. Apparently American Ballet Theatre added it recently to their repertoire (Ashton's choreography), but it doesn't seem to get programmed that often.


----------



## Zhdanov

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> I think this is beautiful to the ear, the eye and the heart altogether!


to ears, yes, but to the eye - the dancers movements lack seriously in fluidity, lightness and grace.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Zhdanov said:


> to ears, yes, but to the eye - the dancers movements lack seriously in fluidity, lightness and grace.


So you're from Moscow? How popular is Prokofiev's music over there today? Do younger Russian people like Classical music?


----------



## Larkenfield

..................


----------



## pianowillbebach

This brings back memories - I danced in Cinderella years ago. It was the first ballet I had a solo in!


----------



## Sonata

Beautiful music! I have never watched it


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Sonata said:


> Beautiful music! I have never watched it


The composer is Sergei Prokofiev, and this isn't his only ballet, if you like this then try his "Romeo and Juliet" ballet.


----------



## Sonata

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> The composer is Sergei Prokofiev, and this isn't his only ballet, if you like this then try his "Romeo and Juliet" ballet.


Indeed, I like Romeo and Juliet even more!


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Sonata said:


> Indeed, I like Romeo and Juliet even more!


It's pretty good, an interesting twist to a famous story!


----------



## Mandryka

I like late Prokofiev a lot, including this ballet score, I have a recording of the music by Philippe Jurowski which I listen to often. 

Anyone who likes it should certainly try Prokofiev’s 9th piano sonata too, and the seventh symphonies.


----------



## jegreenwood

kiyatsiya said:


> in Melbourne. Choreographed by Ratmansky - his second staging. Apparently American Ballet Theatre added it recently to their repertoire (Ashton's choreography), but it doesn't seem to get programmed that often


Hmmm - I thought I said that.


----------



## jegreenwood

kiyatsiya said:


> I like late Prokofiev a lot, including this ballet score, I have a recording of the music by Philippe Jurowski which I listen to often.
> 
> Anyone who likes it should certainly try Prokofiev's 9th piano sonata too, and the seventh symphonies.


Kiyatsiya - are you having problems with Reply with Quote?


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Old thread, but still relevant:


----------



## Phantoms of the Opera

I have never seen anything more magical than these bourrées...


----------



## adriesba

Prokofiev's _Cinderella_ was actually the first ballet I saw. I was 12 or so. It's a pity I don't remember it more.


----------



## WildThing

I saw a live performance with my wife on Valentine's Day. I already loved the enchanting score, but this was my first time seeing the entire ballet and it was absolutely delightful. Funny and entertating.


----------

